# USAF Museum Free Podcasts



## Messy1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I was doing some playing around with my Ipod and found a ton of free podcasts from the Air Force museum. There is literally hours and hours of podcasts available. Even if you do not have a Ipod, you can download Itunes for free, and go to the Itunes store and search the Podcasts section for these podcast, download the podcasts, and burn them to a CD. There are literally so many I cannot fit them all on my computer or Ipod! There are a ton of other history related free podcasts too!


----------



## ceckardt (Sep 18, 2009)

If you could post the link for those podcasts that would be great...


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I actually found them going through Itunes. I not sure weather or not they are available on the USAF Museum website or not. I'll try to do some investigating as time permits.


----------

